# WTB: Vista Anytime Upgrade disc



## Michael (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm on the hunt for a new (to me) Vista Anytime Upgrade disc. I'll take x86 and/or x64. I only ask that it's not too scratched, and that it works.

I have one now (x86) that came with an Acer T180 I bought awhile back, but my son ruined it and it just hangs at the end of the installation around 'completing installation'.

I don't need/want a product key, I already own Home Basic and Home Premium licenses (OEM).

If anyone has it, let me know! 

-Michael


----------



## gamerman4 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have a spare disc but I can give some advice. If the disc is just scratched (im assuming that is all that's wrong since it managed to reach the end of the installation) then you could go to Blockbuster and get the disc resurfaced. It's only like $3-$5. Other local DVD rental places may also have this service. If you can't find a place that does this, then you could try it yourself with some Brasso if the cd is not too badly scratched. I use Brasso on my discs and they work great, it just takes some time to do.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Effective-CD-Scratch-Repair/

If the label side of the CD is scratched then you are just SOL.


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> I don't have a spare disc but I can give some advice. If the disc is just scratched (im assuming that is all that's wrong since it managed to reach the end of the installation) then you could go to Blockbuster and get the disc resurfaced. It's only like $3-$5. Other local DVD rental places may also have this service. If you can't find a place that does this, then you could try it yourself with some Brasso if the cd is not too badly scratched. I use Brasso on my discs and they work great, it just takes some time to do.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Effective-CD-Scratch-Repair/
> 
> If the label side of the CD is scratched then you are just SOL.



Yeah it's pretty scratched.. there's no defect on the label side of the disc, though.

I'll stop in to Blockbuster and see what they can do, thanks for the tip 

-Michael


----------



## bullzi (Jan 17, 2009)

Michael said:


> Yeah it's pretty scratched.. there's no defect on the label side of the disc, though.
> 
> I'll stop in to Blockbuster and see what they can do, thanks for the tip
> 
> -Michael



I'll betcha they can fix you up. I've had some very scratched discs in the past where they would catch my fingernails, a similar rental place was able to completely buff the disc for $5, worked/looked like new. GL to you. 

IF this is an option, I could burn one for you seeing as you already have the legitimate keys. Let me know if I could help..


----------



## laznz1 (Jan 17, 2009)

United Video (My local store)
fixed a mean scratch in my Install disc a while back no prob and they only charged me $4.50


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 17, 2009)

If that fails try calling Microsoft...buddy of mine claims he got a replacement disc for Vista after providing proof he bought it and providing his account/key to the rep.


Though I wonder if your son can sit down yet?


----------



## SRcobra (Jan 17, 2009)

I had the same problem about a week ago where vista got stuck at 45%.
What i did was applied a small amount of toothpaste onto the disk and rubbed it round, then i got tissues and wiped it off bit by bit.
Then when most of its off, get some water on like facecloth/flannel and wipe the rest off.

Its sound stupid, but the disk is cleaner than when i first bought it, and vista installation works fine now.

Just thought i'd mention a free solution 

-Sach


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> If that fails try calling Microsoft...buddy of mine claims he got a replacement disc for Vista after providing proof he bought it and providing his account/key to the rep.
> 
> 
> Though I wonder if your son can sit down yet?



Haha  He's fine, I didn't spank him or anything. He lost TV for a few days, though.



SRcobra said:


> I had the same problem about a week ago where vista got stuck at 45%.
> What i did was applied a small amount of toothpaste onto the disk and rubbed it round, then i got tissues and wiped it off bit by bit.
> Then when most of its off, get some water on like facecloth/flannel and wipe the rest off.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the advice, but my disc has tons of very fine scratches now (not deep). I'm going to try to get it fixed today, hopefully they can get it to work.

-Michael


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2009)

I went to GameCrazy to see if they could repair the disc. They did! It looks brand new now! It only cost me $2.12 OTD 

I'm still interested in finding the x64 version, if anyone has it..

-Michael


----------



## konsole (Jan 18, 2009)

Use the microsoft service were they send you alternate media.  Its basically for people who want a different bit (32,64) or cd's instead of dvd or whatever.  Don't see why you couldnt just have them send you out another of the disc you have.  As long as you have a license key then they dont care about making extra copies of the disc.  I went to ms website and had them ship me out a Vista 64-bit dvd because I purchased the 32-bit thinking it also contained a 64-bit disc.  They charge you about $15-20 total.  Do a search for "Windows alternate media" or something.


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2009)

konsole said:


> Use the microsoft service were they send you alternate media.  Its basically for people who want a different bit (32,64) or cd's instead of dvd or whatever.  Don't see why you couldnt just have them send you out another of the disc you have.  As long as you have a license key then they dont care about making extra copies of the disc.  I went to ms website and had them ship me out a Vista 64-bit dvd because I purchased the 32-bit thinking it also contained a 64-bit disc.  They charge you about $15-20 total.  Do a search for "Windows alternate media" or something.



Thanks for the suggestion. I tried this, but it says:



> We're sorry, the following error(s) have occurred:
> No Offer Found



I guess I'll give them a call.. or have a look online, for the 64 bit version.

-Michael


----------



## konsole (Jan 18, 2009)

well the cheapest you can get a OEM vista dvd for is like $90 and that has a license key.

this links doesnt work?
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/default.mspx

select your country and then "order now"

Looks like you can get either a 32-bit cd or 64-bit dvd


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2009)

konsole said:


> well the cheapest you can get a OEM vista dvd for is like $90 and that has a license key.
> 
> this links doesnt work?
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/default.mspx
> ...



That's the link I followed when I submitted the info last time. Sadly, it won't allow me to order anything.

-Michael


----------



## konsole (Jan 18, 2009)

This page has the numbers to call...

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/support/default.mspx


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2009)

I ended up getting the 32 bit disc buffed out, and it looks brand new. I also grabbed the 64 bit disc through a friend and his university account.

All is good now. I've got my computer up and running with Vista Home Premium x64 

-Michael

/Please close this thread/


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 25, 2009)

konsole said:


> Use the microsoft service were they send you alternate media.  Its basically for people who want a different bit (32,64) or cd's instead of dvd or whatever.  Don't see why you couldnt just have them send you out another of the disc you have.  As long as you have a license key then they dont care about making extra copies of the disc.  I went to ms website and had them ship me out a Vista 64-bit dvd because I purchased the 32-bit thinking it also contained a 64-bit disc.  They charge you about $15-20 total.  Do a search for "Windows alternate media" or something.



Yup I managed to find the link amongst all of my bookmarks. I believe they actually charge $10.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/1033/ordermedia/default.mspx


----------

